# Stress Testing (93015) and Injection Codes (96374/75)



## cafcoder (Jul 27, 2015)

I am aware that injection codes (96374/75) are considered to be included in stress testing (93015). CCI Edits do allow the use of the injection codes with stress testing (93015) and nuclear stress tests (78452) with the use of a -59 modifier.

I am curious if anyone out there knows of any scenarios where they have seen legitimate justification of the use of the -59 modifier for injection codes in conjunction with stress testing.

Thank you


----------



## TWinsor (Jul 29, 2015)

only scenario I would know would be for an injection that is unrelated to the stress test.  All IV starts and injections associated with the stress test are bundled. 

HTH


----------

